# Just when you think you have seen it all.



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Moved per Slick's request to 'Plumbing Pictures.'


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

270 degree turn, one more 90 and they'd have a full circle....:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It looks like that pipe fitting game that was posted along time ago. Take all the fittings off your truck and just start putting them together until the ends meet, turn on the water, if it doesn't run out on the ground you won!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooooh the piping, I thought it was about a dog that likes to dig:laughing:


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Looks like raging waters


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I can tell your deff. not up here in the great north. I went with one of our sparkies yesterday to run tile and DV2 PVC for a new hydro service, the backhoe spent 1.5 hours digging and went 2" into the ground an one arm reach in the ground. It's the worst frost ever up here, there is houses being heaved on the foundations. Anyways some people should not be allowed to attempt plumbing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> I can tell your deff. not up here in the great north. I went with one of our sparkies yesterday to run tile and DV2 PVC for a new hydro service, the back spent 1.5 hours digging and went 2" into the ground an one arm reach in the ground. It's the worst frost ever up here, there is houses being heaved on the foundations. Anyways some people should not be allowed to attempt plumbing.


Nope, in the great Texas. It will be 70F tomorrow, but when you are enjoying summer, we will be roasting...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a section of piping with extra fall to get it all flowing up to proper speed before entering the main. Like a big water slide. 



Right?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Wye do it this way? Pun intended .Seems like they took the hard route...Some people's kids...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe they had expansion loop on the mind when they piped it.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

That's how they did mobile homes here in Florida. You should the violations I come across day to day


----------

